# Mojo stake extensions



## Sling Blade (Nov 14, 2013)

Do any of you experts on here know a cheap way to rig up an extension for your mojos. I know tht mojo sells an extension package but I'm not trying to drop any cash on tht, I'm ballin on a budget


----------



## icdedturkes (Nov 14, 2013)

I forget the size but go to Home Depot or the similar and buy yourself a piece of conduit and cut it to length.. I brought a mojo right in and sized up.. I had a hunting buddy whom welds, weld foot pegs on the ones I have.. 

Spray paint whatever color your heart desires and save a bunch a cash if you have multiple spinners.


----------



## RiverRat87 (Nov 14, 2013)

For the spinners my group uses, I took the square conduit tubing from Home Depot. Bought 2 pieces, 1 the same size as the spinner stake, and 1 the next size bigger. On the small piece I fashioned a stop anywhere from 1/2 way to 3/4 the way of the tube. Next I wrapped some tape right above the stop(your size larger tube will have to snuggly fit over the tape), and then at the top of the small tube wrap the tape the same way. Now put the large tube on the smaller one and fashion it to it. On the spinner stake I wrap tape around the tube in two places to make it fit snug in the large piece. When it's all said and done it puts the spinner roughly 6 ft from bottom to top. I'm sure there are many more ways, I just did this one on the fly one day. Hope it helps.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 14, 2013)

Sling Blade said:


> Do any of you experts on here know a cheap way to rig up an extension for your mojos. I know tht mojo sells an extension package but I'm not trying to drop any cash on tht, I'm ballin on a budget


 This is what I use. Or you can take a Mojo stake and cut it stick it in a 3/4 inch 10 foot section of 3/4 inch EMT. wrap the EMT in black electrical tape and you will have a 10 foot Mojo stake.


----------



## quackwacker (Nov 14, 2013)

I put a small eye hook in the back one of mine and tied fishing line to it and threw a weight over a limb in the timber one time and pulled it way up over the limb.  It was 30 or so feet high.


----------



## Sling Blade (Nov 14, 2013)

quackwacker said:


> I put a small eye hook in the back one of mine and tied fishing line to it and threw a weight over a limb in the timber one time and pulled it way up over the limb.  It was 30 or so feet high.



That's country with a k my friend.


----------



## quackwacker (Nov 14, 2013)

It worked great!


----------



## Sling Blade (Nov 14, 2013)

icdedturkes said:


> I forget the size but go to Home Depot or the similar and buy yourself a piece of conduit and cut it to length.. I brought a mojo right in and sized up.. I had a hunting buddy whom welds, weld foot pegs on the ones I have..
> 
> Spray paint whatever color your heart desires and save a bunch a cash if you have multiple spinners.



How much does tht conduit run for ? I'm looking for at least 20 ft to upgrade all my mojos


----------



## across the river (Nov 14, 2013)

Sling Blade said:


> Do any of you experts on here know a cheap way to rig up an extension for your mojos. I know tht mojo sells an extension package but I'm not trying to drop any cash on tht, I'm ballin on a budget



Go to Lowes and buy a 6 foot piece of 1 inch square tubing.   It will look like the square piece the mojo sits in.    You will have to sand down the plastic corners of the mojo to make it fit because the walls are thicker, but it will still fit in the mojo holder after you do that.   Spray paint the tubing black, cut one end at an angle. Put a piece of wood over the other end to bang it in the mud with a hammer to keep the metal from flaring.  Don't buy the aluminum because it won't hold up.  I don't know what a six foot piece costs, but is shouldn't be more than 20 bucks.


----------



## baypat (Nov 14, 2013)

killer elite said:


> This is what I use. Or you can take a Mojo stake and cut it stick it in a 3/4 inch 10 foot section of 3/4 inch EMT. wrap the EMT in black electrical tape and you will have a 10 foot Mojo stake.



What size PVC is that? As the wings spin does it make water motion too?


----------



## Wlrountree (Nov 14, 2013)

Mine is just like killers only I used 1/2" PVC and a decoy on the corners to make it float. Yes it moves a good bit of water. Used I think 3/4 PVC to hold the mojo. Still taped it so it didnt go splash and added a screw fitting and t so I could leave the mojo on the stick and just screw it in to the stand.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Nov 14, 2013)

Conduit. $4


----------



## tyjsmith1993 (Nov 14, 2013)

3/4 PVC should do ya right.


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 14, 2013)

Mojos are the devil


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 15, 2013)

3/4" conduit


----------



## paleman (Nov 15, 2013)

conduit tried and tested here.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm one of the lucky ones I used square aluminum tubing, but I got it for the free I wouldn't recommend purchasing it.


----------



## baypat (Nov 16, 2013)

You can also take heat gun and soften up the end of 1/2 " PVC. As the pipe gets flexible work the mojo base into the pipe and let it harden. Slides in tight then add what  length pipe for your height. Might want use 1" pipe for the higher ranges, just add coupling and reducer.


----------



## FOD (Nov 18, 2013)

Conduit


----------

